# Sadzīves tehnika >  Indukcija vs gāze.

## Elfs

Sveiki !
Izbeidzās man gāzes balons, un domāju tagad pirkt aviobunbu pa 40 eur vai indukcijas plītiņu pa 15 eur .... :: 
Neko sarežģītāku par makaroncīsiņiem vai vistaszupu netaisu.
http://maxcom.lv/esperanza-ekh005-in...7-2584162.html

----------


## Isegrim

Tas plītuks ir gana lēts, ka var izmēģināt. Tak vienmēr var noderēt kā alternatīva, kad balons negaidīti iztukšojies.

----------


## Didzis

Par cik jau labu laiku esmu atteicies no gāzes, tad varu par indukcijas plītiņu teikt tikai visu to labāko. Enerģiju tērē ievērojami mazāk par parasto elektrisko plītiņu un galvenais, var precīzu temperatūru uzlikt, ko uz gāzes izdarīt nu nekādīgi. Virtuvē neveidojas gāzes nosēdumi. Ir gan vēl saimniecībā malkas plīts ar čuguna cepeškrāsni, kuru ne gāze ne elektrība nevar aizstāt. Jā, indukcijas plītiņai vajag speciālus traukus, bet tā nu nav problēma. Uz vecās čuguna pannas kartupeļi cepas ka prieks.

----------


## next

Inducenei jaaskataas cik limenjos jauda mainaama (manai pliitei 6 liimenji - prieksh manis par maz).
Ja stikla virsmai asi stuuri tad no temperatuuras svaarstiibaam un nevienaadas dzeseeshanas ar laiku tie apdruup.

----------


## sasasa

> ... var precīzu temperatūru uzlikt,


 Šai lētajai pa 15eur, diez vai būs tāda fīča kā pannas temperatūras mērīšāna, bet kas zin, visādi brīnumi notiek 
Vispār aizdomīgi lēta cena, jo kaut cik normālas parastās 4-riņķu zem 200eur parasti nav, bet pa to naudu, ar garantiju 2 gadi, var izmēģināt. Ja nopirksi,tad ieraxti te savu vērtējumu. Varbūt man laukos arī tāda noderēs  ::

----------


## Obsis

Īsti nesapratu kāpēc tāds naids pret nabaga daudzcietušo gāzi. Uzskrūvē perehodņika šļauku, iemet auto bagāžniekā, tikai uzmet deķīti virsū, lai nespīd cauri, un brauc uz pašapkalpošanās LPG tanku. Es savējā pa 48  centi ņemu litrā. Vienreiz gan man  jautāja, kāpēc man motoram tāda  kā dīzeļdzinēja skaņa, bet es atteicu, ka  vienkārši tāda izpūtēja īpatnība. Šādējādi vari iepirkt gāzi jebkāda tipa balonā un apmēram 2 reizs lētāk kā izvadātāji dod.

----------

